# bands



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok with me being canadian is there any where in canada or the usa that i can order bands from i want to be able to do this so in the future if someone calls me i can give them the exact information they want


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's where I get mine! http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think you can order them though the london caged bird club as well as the avicultural advancement council of canada (AACC), as well as DL products in the US.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> Here's where I get mine! http://home.earthlink.net/~lmbird/lmcat.html


thats the same place I get mine


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok another question is there a special tool that i will need i,m going to go with closed bands


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

allen said:


> ok another question is there a special tool that i will need i,m going to go with closed bands


I am pretty sure with closed bands you slip them over the foot at around 9 days, it's just open bands that need the special tool.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

allen said:


> ok another question is there a special tool that i will need i,m going to go with closed bands



nope no tool needed you apply it around 9 days old and slip it on like a ring 

Sometimes though they're leg is too small and it will fall right back off, So you try again the next day and the next until it stays on 

and there are some that even at 9 days old its a bit hard to get on, you just put a little Vaseline on the leg and it'll slide on 


I used to have a site book marked that showed exactly how to do it, I can't find it right now but as soon as i do i'll post it on here


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok thankyou so much everyone


----------

